# Watches Not Dying Out In Films And On Tv



## Guest (Jan 19, 2011)

I was watching episode two of season (series) two of the remake of V the other day, and I noticed that nearly everyone in it was wearing a watch.

It appears to be the case in films too, and even on TV panel shows.

So, while people living in standard boring reality are all apparently using their phones to tell the time nowadays, it seems that at least on the screen watches are still in vogue.

I hope this will be sufficient to cultivate/rejuvenate a love of watches in the population at large, at least among those who are of a televisual or cinematic bent.


----------



## natnat (Nov 23, 2010)

I have started noticing watches a lot on TV too. Even soaps, I noticed Phil Mitchel had one on the other day, I only caught a glance but it looked like a Rolex Sub. But thats my untrained eye so probably not.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

It's a body language/gesture that is still instantly recognizable: holding up your wrist and reading the time. The same done with a phone doesn't work: is he looking at who called, or getting a Facespacenet update, or...?

I keep seeing the rather macho watches on the cops of THE WIRE and saying, "nice watch." No idea what they're wearing though.


----------



## Micky (Apr 2, 2009)

Some of the time on TV it's product placement. I've seen the guys in top gear going out of their way to flash watches. Clearly in some movies such as Bond movies there is some serious advertising going on not just for watches but cars, phones etc. Bond will be driving a Nissan Micra next if the price is right.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Micky said:


> Some of the time on TV it's product placement. I've seen the guys in top gear going out of their way to flash watches.


I think the F1 commentary boys are guilty of that as well... Either that, or they are having a competition to see who can wear the biggest watch, just for a laugh :lol:


----------



## natnat (Nov 23, 2010)

Can anyone help me out with this?

In the film "High heels and low lifes" Minnie Driver wears a divers watch, I think it has what I have seen the site refere to as a Pepsi bessel. I don't suppose anyone knows what watch it is do they?

I have had no luck with Google so I may have to go and watch it again, it's driving me mad.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Davey P said:


> Micky said:
> 
> 
> > Some of the time on TV it's product placement. I've seen the guys in top gear going out of their way to flash watches.
> ...


I watched Iron Man 2 this week (finally), and as well as 'Tony Stark' making a big deal of picking his favourite Jaegar out of the watch box, I'm sure it swaps hands depending how he's facing the camera!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

natnat said:


> Can anyone help me out with this?
> 
> In the film "High heels and low lifes" Minnie Driver wears a divers watch, I think it has what I have seen the site refere to as a Pepsi bessel. I don't suppose anyone knows what watch it is do they?
> 
> I have had no luck with Google so I may have to go and watch it again, it's driving me mad.


Nat, 'Pepsi' bezels are blue and red, same as the colours on a Pepsi can. Some are 50/50 blue/red, like a Rolex GMT, others are 2/3 blue, 1/3 red, like the Seikos. Like this.....


----------



## natnat (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi Roger yep it's deffinatly a pepsi besel, just not sure what make.


----------



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

It's sometimes the actor's own watch. Since we're on the subject, and it's about time this thread wandered wildly off topic, any ideas about:

1. Matte LeBlank (Joey's) watch in 'episodes' on the BBC (warming up and 2nd episode quite funny)

2. The Yakuza gangster's watch in 'Predators' (a dreadful movie some friends tortured me with the other day, the watch was easily the best bit)

'Inception' was one long watch ad, particularly in Imax!


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

*Kyle Hobbes* in V










...anyone recognise the watch?


----------



## Orange25 (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm glad there are still some watches being shown on TV and film. I think when you wear a smart outfit like a suit, a nice watch really adds to the look. For men, especially, a watch gives a chance to flaunt a little in the same way women use jewellery.

I remember reading this article last year from the BBC (http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-11634105) about wristwatches eventually dying out. In a practical sense, it may be easier to use a mobile phone (fewer things to have on your person), but who said life always had to be practical? :thumbsup:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> *Kyle Hobbes* in V
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm... Stick hands, Sub style dial and 4 o'clock crown.

Franken-Seiko? 

Later,

William


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

William_Wilson said:


> Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:
> 
> 
> > *Kyle Hobbes* in V
> ...


Yeah........4 o'clock crown is definately saying Seiko, but despite screwing my eyes up and squinting maniacally, the legend behind the minute hand still looks too long to read Seiko. :dntknw:


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2011)

Roger the Dodger said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm... Stick hands, Sub style dial and 4 o'clock crown.
> ...


I can see what you guys are saying about the 4 O'Clock crown, although William I have to say that I can't see any subdial there myself. :dntknw:

I'm just wondering though if 'subdial' can have more than one meaning? ...I mean I have a 1940s Omega (purchased some months ago through the sales section here) which has a subdial, by which I mean that the seconds are displayed on a very small dial which sits towards the bottom of the main larger dial. Is that what we're talking about here? If so then I would be inclined to disagree, as Hobbes's watch seems to have a seconds hand on the main dial and no visible subdial (at least none that I can see even after having a good hard look!).


----------



## oubaas56 (Nov 23, 2008)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> *Kyle Hobbes* in V
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Possibly Seiko SBDC001?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2011)

Roger the Dodger said:


> if you look again, William said 'sub style' dial


Doh! :blush2:

...I withdraw my question Your Honour!

(although of course I'd still love to know what the watch is...)


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

natnat said:


> I have started noticing watches a lot on TV too. Even soaps, I noticed Phil Mitchel had one on the other day, I only caught a glance but it looked like a Rolex Sub. But thats my untrained eye so probably not.


Me too, I always spot them im films or TV programs, the wife gets fed up with me for constantly commenting on them when we are watching a film or TV program. Im realy sad that way :blink:

Phil Mitchel`s watch is a Rolex Sub BTW, (the wife told me h34r: )


----------



## Adz (Jul 8, 2010)

i dont know if anyone else is watching the "come fly with me " comedy / piss take series. but every character in the series wears a corresponding watch .. 

adds up to a lot of watches


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Citiz said:


> natnat said:
> 
> 
> > I have started noticing watches a lot on TV too. Even soaps, I noticed Phil Mitchel had one on the other day, I only caught a glance but it looked like a Rolex Sub. But thats my untrained eye so probably not.
> ...


I don't know which to smile at......you looking at the watches on Eastenders, or the 710 telling you what's on show! (only joking, mate!):bag:



Adz said:


> i dont know if anyone else is watching the "come fly with me " comedy / piss take series. but every character in the series wears a corresponding watch ..
> 
> adds up to a lot of watches


Spotted!... :good:


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2011)

OK, balls to this...

I'm going to write to the people at the tv company who made V, and tell them that I simply have to know what kind of watch Kyle Hobbes is wearing. ...Straight to the source! Telly ho! :cowboy:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> Roger the Dodger said:
> 
> 
> > if you look again, William said 'sub style' dial
> ...


I could have been more explicit.

After thinking about it, I wonder if it might be a MIIK custom. They have done a plethora of mix and match watches. 

Later,

William


----------



## alexeberlin (Oct 16, 2007)

natnat said:


> Can anyone help me out with this?
> 
> In the film "High heels and low lifes" Minnie Driver wears a divers watch, I think it has what I have seen the site refere to as a Pepsi bessel. I don't suppose anyone knows what watch it is do they?
> 
> I have had no luck with Google so I may have to go and watch it again, it's driving me mad.


iirc i've got one of those somewhere...i won't be home for a few days but i'll have a look


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

Watches are the future

Just been watching Battlestar Galactica plenty of watches there I didn't recognise. Ooh spaceships n guns too! LOL


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

bobbymonks said:


> Watches are the future
> 
> Just been watching Battlestar Galactica plenty of watches there I didn't recognise. Ooh spaceships n guns too! LOL


If you're talking new "BSG", there are also far too many whiney alchoholics.









Later,

William


----------



## alexeberlin (Oct 16, 2007)

alexeberlin said:


> natnat said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone help me out with this?
> ...


i'm pretty sure its an old adidas divers chrono with digital windows- say the 10-0104 but i haven't been home yet and my memory of the film is vague.

99% its adidas


----------



## alexeberlin (Oct 16, 2007)

this is the watch I have and I think its the one from the film


----------



## Templar (Mar 10, 2011)

William_Wilson said:


> Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:
> 
> 
> > *Kyle Hobbes* in V
> ...


Watch Kyle been using in V is Momentum Shadow 2


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2011)

Templar said:


> Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:
> 
> 
> > *Kyle Hobbes* in V
> ...


Wow! Dude nailed it with his first (and only?) post! :notworthy:

I've done a bit of research and it turns out they can be bought for about 110 pounds. Very tempted now... :yes:

(Sorry I missed your post at the time Templar. Are you still around?)


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Thing about a film production watch, used in any kind of action scenes or stunt work, it had better be built like a tank, or cheap so that you can buy a box of them (hero model, background, stunt versions). Heck, they might even make a casting and do rubber ones for the stuntpersons, so it helps if it's easy to paint to match.


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

Watching Stephen Hendry scrape through in the snooker yesterday and he was wearing a fair chunk of steel on his wrist ... don't know what it was but it looked too big for him


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi

I am sure that Stephen Hendry wears a Rolex Deep sea sea dweller.

Paul


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2011)

David Spalding said:


> Thing about a film production watch, used in any kind of action scenes or stunt work, it had better be built like a tank, or cheap so that you can buy a box of them (hero model, background, stunt versions). Heck, they might even make a casting and do rubber ones for the stuntpersons, so it helps if it's easy to paint to match.


That Momentum Shadow II diver seems to be pretty robust and relatively cheap (at around 100 pounds) so I suppose that's going to count in its favour for TV use. There is one scene where Kyle Hobbes pulls out a concealed explosive charge from it though, so I guess the props department had to mod the bejesus out of it for that (as I remember he pulls on the crown and a thin flexible cylinder of plastic explosive slides out).


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2011)

Just rewatched Series Two Episode Seven and for the first time noticed that you get a brief close-up at this point! h34r:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> Wow! Dude nailed it with his first (and only?) post! :notworthy:
> 
> I've done a bit of research and it turns out they can be bought for about 110 pounds. Very tempted now... :yes:
> 
> (Sorry I missed your post at the time --> *Templar* <--. Are you still around?)


But are *you* still around (in another guise h34r: perhaps), Rob ? 

Guest_Om_nom_nom_Watches!_*

See: http://watchesinmovies.info/tag/momentum/



> V (2009-)
> 
> June 20th, 2011
> 
> ...


----------

